# Does anyone know about this kennel?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I spoke with a trainer near Seattle this morning about Schutzhund clubs and training, etc. He recommended that I go to von Grunheide when I am ready to purchase a pup. I am adding the link if you guys can give me your opinions or if you know anything about them. I haven't called yet, so I am not aware of price or anything else. Anything helps.

http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/page/page/6525399.htm


----------



## buddiage.rn (Jul 3, 2009)

I have not heard anything negative. 

I just got a puppy from schradherhaus, and I am pleased with my puppy and dealings with my breeder. http://www.schraderhausk9.com/litters.htm (Loly and Lux)I am still trying to figure out how to post a picture of my sable girl!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know Suzanne personally but she is very highly regarded amongst most other working line breeders. Same for her dogs.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I e-mailed back and forth with the owner when I was searching for a pup. She was very informative. I don't know anything else about her kennel. We ended up purchasing Ruger from Kraftwerk K-9. I believe I read that her police dog Axel came from Kraftwerk. We had considered Vom Banach also.

Good luck to you!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone. I emailed her and I'm hoping to get an answer back soon. I was going to wait until my husband came back from Iraq, but he gave me the blessing to go ahead now. I think it has to do with the housebreaking and beginning training being done when he comes home lol.
Terri, I did look at Vom Banach but I wanted a better guarantee. I have been through a nightmare with my dog's health so I am kinda worried about that, not that I would ever return a dog for HD or something like that, but it feels kind of like a safety net. I have also talked to Ray Reid and he was very informative.
It's just so much and a hard decision. How do you know for sure you have the right breeder for you?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Buddiage, this link should help getting your avatar of your dog. Someone sent it to me the other day when I asked.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1149124


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I bred to Suzanne's dog, Hannes, this year. She is fantastic to work with, knows her dogs and dogs in general extremely well. I highly recommend her.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I had not looked that close at the guarantee for Vom Banach (because we decided to purchase elsewhere). That is good to know. 
I think you are doing the right thing by getting as much info as possible before deciding on a place to purchase. I did not know about this forum before we purchased Ruger. We have been very lucky so far with his health. That was the most important thing for me.
I like the fact that Suzanne is a working K9 officer. She has a lot of experience with working dogs in the field, which is nice. Her stud dog Hannes is stunning.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, he is nice. I have also looked at several other kennels and one down here in Texas has used him as stud. I am looking in Texas too, but I will have my new pup shipped if I like something better elsewhere. It's just so difficult making a decision because there are so many out there. I am really glad I found this forum because everyone here has been so helpful.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Try Heidi Theis of Theishof Shepherds. She has 9 week pups now and a litter of 7 born the other night. She is very knowledgeable in breeding GSDs and has been doing it for 22 years. She is also does Schutzhund and trains her own dogs. Good luck in your search and thank your husband for us for his service for this country.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Suzanne is very hands on knowledgable and upfront. I would highly recommend her for working lines.

Heidi is for show lines or 1/2 show and 1/2 working.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jaggirl47Terri, I did look at Vom Banach but I wanted a better guarantee. I have been through a nightmare with my dog's health so I am kinda worried about that, not that I would ever return a dog for HD or something like that, but it feels kind of like a safety net.


 If you based your decision just on the above statement than I would reconsider and give Julie's kennel a closer look. I have first hand experience with vom Banach. 

I don't care for the posted quarantees anymore (even though I don't see anything wrong with Julie's). Personally, I am extremely happy with a puppy from this kennel and with the breeder's continous support. But I tend to build relationship with a breeder and don't disappear from the radar after I brought my puppy home. Anton is perfect, and I am picky, I don't love the dog just because he's mine. 

Let me also add that when Yana, my other dog, was injured then Julie was calling me late at night asking about Yana, giving advice and support, worring about the surgery, even though she didn't even breed her and had nothing to do with her. At the same time Yana's breeder didn't give a **** and only said that it didn't make sense to her why I put money into Yana's surgery, I'd better put her down and get a different pup (yeah, according to the wonderful warranties that quarantied the puppies from her kennel until 5 years of age. At what price though). Just food for thought. 

Anton is DDR, it's a little different cup of tea than West German working lines. I knew exactly what I wanted and I got exactly what I asked for.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wasn't trying to put her down or anything like that. I did look at her kennel and her dogs are beautiful. Absolutely gorgeous. I guess I'm just trying to be very careful and extra cautious because of the issues with my older GSD. I just didn't word that very well at all.
Regardless of what kennel I choose, though, I am gonna need help! I have an idea of what I want, but I definately need help with matching me up with the right pup.


----------



## buddiage.rn (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you jaggirl for the link.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you looking for a dog to do SCH with? If so, go with Suzanne.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have to agree, Suzanne has a littermate to my male Hardy. She knows her stuff.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Are you looking for a dog to do SCH with? If so, go with Suzanne.


I agree 100%. (And I have a Vom Banach dog.)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If I wanted to do SchH I would do exactly what you are doing and first choose a club, and in case I am comfortable with it and like how things are going there I would definitely listen to the TD recommendations and follow them. I would also stick to West German working lines for my first SchH dog, and only after I get more experience and can trust my own judgement more I would try to train a dog from a different linage (that's my plan of action at some point, anyway).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07If I wanted to do SchH I would do exactly what you are doing and first choose a club, and in case I am comfortable with it and like how things are going there I would definitely listen to the TD recommendations and follow them. I would also stick to West German working lines for my first SchH dog, and only after I get more experience and can trust my own judgement more I would try to train a dog from a different linage (that's my plan of action at some point, anyway).


I would listen, but take it with a grain of salt. Some clubs only sell and train dogs from their TD and that is it. They might "wash out" dosg from outside the club.

Something to think about.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree, Sue, I've noticed this myself. That's why I think it's important to choose the right club. Otherwise what to do if the OP purchases a very nice dog from somewhere else and the only available club he has an access to doesn't welcome any outside dogs and the handler is a beginner that does need direction? I was told one time to go and shoot my dog and then come back







That's why when I got my puppy I made sure that he was not a SchH prospect but had other nice traits, and I planned on doing different things with him even though I still want to get involved with the sport.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I definately want to get into SchH. I have called a couple of clubs up in Washington, as well as trainers. I plan on flying up there in March to find a house and put a deposit on it and then check out the clubs. lol I will probably spend more time looking for stuff for the dogs than myself, haha. The ones I spoke with already told me to feel free to come and see what they are about.


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

I have heard good things about Suzanne and do believe she is a highly respected breeder. My female Izabella is from Schraderhaus (Dany/Ron) and she is a solid example of what a good working dog should be. Jean has been breeding for many,many years and she is a knowledgeable and caring breeder. Her home and dog areas are really impressive. 

Definitly go visit and meet the dogs and people in person. It helps you make the very best decision possible.
Cat


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was recently looking for a working dog breeder. One of my trainers strongly recommended that I take a look at Schraderhaus.

My trainer does SAR for one of the larger counties in Western WA, and there are Schraderhaus dogs on the team. She says they are impressive, intelligent, intuitive, hard working dogs. She works with them regularly. It's one thing to get a recommendation from someone who owns a dog, but when an independent knowledgeable party recommends the breeder, it's a recommendation worth considering. 

I, as a layperson, don't recommend breeders as a general rule. But I thought I'd pass this info along.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanted to add to this that I live in the same area as GSD07 and I DO Sch. there with the local club. The TD does NOT breed GSDs or any other breed. There is one member that breeds GSDs and she does NOT push her dogs on new members because most new members can't handle the drive that the working line dogs she produces have. So this is a local club that nobody is pushing their agenda on to new members. Most our members own off breeds. 

As far as someone telling GSD07 to shoot her dog, if she was implying that it was from our club. It never happened. I met her once when her puppy Yana was 5 months old I believe, I eval'ed the dog's tempermant and told her that with a lot of work, the puppy would come out of her shell. But that personally, I would send the dog back to the breeders as she was VERY shy and fearful. 

Courtney


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Courtney, I didn't say that someone pushed a dog on me personally at the local group (even though three people mentioned their planned litters), but I WAS told to better go and shoot Yana and get a normal dog. With all due respect, I don't make things up and if you didn't hear that it doesn't mean that it didn't happen. Have you ever wondered why I never came back? Later I thought that it was probably meant as a joke but at that point I didn't take such jokes very well. It's now I've turned into a protective bitch if it comes to my dogs, but then I was just crying in the car. That's my part of the story for you.

Yana's breeder doesn't take dogs back but requires to put them down and then she gives a replacement puppy.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Put down? What breeder requires their dogs to be put down because it's fearful?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I was told by a person who has been around working dogs and SchH for many many years that the best thing I could do for DeeDee was to have her PTS or hope that she dies at a very early age. I told him that DeeDee can stay her just as long as she wants to live and that she has taught me so much, I have no problem managing her issues for the rest of her life.

So I know that people say those types of things to people with dogs that have nerve problems, so it hasn't only happen to GDS07.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

That just makes me so sad. I feel that just because a dog is "nervy" doesn't mean he can't still make a good pet. Is that wrong?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nope it isn't wrong. Depending on how the nerve issue expresses it's self, you could have minimal problems or bigger issues. DeeDee severe thunderstorm issues causes problems for me some times, but it isn't any thing she can help. Like I said she has taught me a lot about how to deal with nerve issues, so I am grateful that she came into my life.

Trainers and some serious SchH people (talking National level competitors) don't want to or have the time to waste on a weak nerved dog.

Val


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Courtney, I didn't say that someone pushed a dog on me personally at the local group (even though three people mentioned their planned litters), but I WAS told to better go and shoot Yana and get a normal dog. With all due respect, I don't make things up and if you didn't hear that it doesn't mean that it didn't happen. Have you ever wondered why I never came back? Later I thought that it was probably meant as a joke but at that point I didn't take such jokes very well. It's now I've turned into a protective bitch if it comes to my dogs, but then I was just crying in the car. That's my part of the story for you.
> 
> Yana's breeder doesn't take dogs back but requires to put them down and then she gives a replacement puppy.


I e-mailed the president of our club and the TD about this even though it was quite a few years ago. They said that they never heard anyone say that BUT it could've happened as we had some not so nice members then. I'll rephrase what I said to I didn't hear that nor recommend it. 

I did recommend giving her back to the breeder as she was extremely shy, fearful and nervy. Oksana- I wasn't posting to be mean to you, but I am a member of that club and as of NOW there are no members that push puppies on someone nor do they recommend shooting a dog. Depending on a dog, they may recommend euthanasia but that is rare. 

I did wonder why you never came back but thought that it was because Yana was not cut out for Sch and that you did not want to push her or do the other parts beside bitework. I was not trying to be mean but our club is a decent club and I'm sorry that you had a bad experience.

jaggirl-I personally would NOT go through the process of trying to make another fearful dog safe enough to live in my home ever again. For me, if it is nervy, it'll go back to the breeder or be euth'ed. I have a nervy fearful dog(APBT) and don't care to have another. 

Courtney


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I can see in some instances where if the dog was really a danger to people because of it's nerves. But at the same time, I have a GSD that would probably be considered nervey. He is scared of thunderstorms and will freak out at times, He is scared of workman and will take off and hide when they come in the house. But he is an amazing family dog. It just makes me sad that just because a dog wouldn't be good for Sch or agility or whatever they would be recommended for euthanasia.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Back to the original question- of course I do not know this breeder but I also have not heard so much positive stuff EVER from the people I respect on this forum about a breeder that what's been posted about Suzanne. 
That would weigh heavily on my decision if I were in your shoes.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, believe me, it does. I have spoken with her and when I get to Washington, I plan on going by to see her. Whether or not we will be a good match, time will tell. I am trying to take my time and speak with all the different breeders and see who would be the best match for me and my goals. I don't want to end up acting quickly and making the wrong decision and ending up miserable all around.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

To the original post- sorry I got off on a tangent. Suzanne is the ONLY breeder I'd buy sight unseen from. She is an amazing person and I trust her judgement in dogs no problems. 

Jaggirl-Your dog sounds nervy but as long as you can live with him, that's all that matters in the end. I personally don't have a personality that deals with nervy dogs very well, so it is unfair to the dogs as well as me. I think it is knowing your limitations as an owner and trainer. 

Courtney


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think having 2 male skinkids helps in the patience department lol


----------

